# are you swearing under your breath yet??



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes. It has begun. THE TIME CRUNCH has really set in. When I start counting down & muttering swear words under my breath, "20 days to go....I'm f^$#@d!" I know I'm stressed. I don't normally swear and when I do, I make sure to keep it away from the kids and quiet. But now,I think my neighbors might hear me now & then, as the be-hated October winds have started to pick up, and are sweeping my curses over to the next lawn. My Grim Reaper is busted and 90% of my skellies need some lovin' with the glue gun to put arms & legs back on. Boy, those suckers really can shatter after a coupla years. I need to buy a blow mold machine and produce uv stable bluckies...LOL.
Every year I think I have the whole time crunch thing under control, and every year, it bites me in the ars.
Wave a chicken foot over me, pray, gimme a bourbon..SOMEthing....dang. 
See? I get stressed and I get all fake-ghetto like Tyra Banks...

d5


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Debbie - I don't normally swear under my breath...it's usually just out there for whatever it is I'm cussing at to hear it loud and clear - and to know it better straighten up and do what it is I want RIGHT NOW. I feel your pain though...I was making a list of everything we still need to do, and OMG, we are so screwed. Thank God Monday is a holiday and I'm off work - gives me one extra day...

Best of luck - sending happy thoughts (and imaginary bourbon) your way!


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I hear ya! breathe


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Breathe...sip. Breathe...sip. Hic! Breathe....sip.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Haven't even lifted a finger yet! OMG the TOTs are going to roit and burn my house to the ground!!!:xbones:
Where's the Bourbon? the Scotch?? the Beer???


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh crap, do we really only have 20 days?!? Still have VSA programming to do, & haven't even started my big scarecrow. Still have to finalize my graveyard layout, don't have a soundtrack, haven't checked my fog machine to see if it still works, don't have my lighting figured out yet... I am so screwed.

Oh well, who needs sleep.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Yay! Venting Thread. People hate to read complaining, so I'll point form.

-> Our haunt already has advertising in the paper
-> Our materials are miles away
-> A water main broke
-> Our site was dry, but carpet layers needed it for storage
-> We *may* get keys sometime this week.
-> We're booked to open a week from Saturday.

The first thing I'm moving into our site when we have access, is the coffee pot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

every damn day...


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I cuss like a sailor every year. Can't help myself. We open in 4 days. Worked aaaalllll weekend sweating my butt off because it was in the mid 80 degree range. Took Saturday night off and did our annual "field trip"; drove over 60 miles to a haunt which, to put it nicely, was the worst damn haunt I've ever been to.  Best thing of the whole evening was having a steak dinner with all my worker bees.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Head Spook said:


> I cuss like a sailor every year. Can't help myself. We open in 4 days. Worked aaaalllll weekend sweating my butt off because it was in the mid 80 degree range. Took Saturday night off and did our annual "field trip"; drove over 60 miles to a haunt which, to put it nicely, was the worst damn haunt I've ever been to.  Best thing of the whole evening was having a steak dinner with all my worker bees.


Not to side swipe the thread but what haunt did you go to?

I swore like crazy this weekend. I poked a hole through one of my tombstones trying to insert a doll rod. i got a faceful of stain splatter. I have numerous cuts and scrapes but i love the way my stuff is coming together so far.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Haven't started yet, but I'm sure next weekend you may hear me in ILL.

Have a drink on me Deb


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Hate to be the odd guy out, but we are pretty ahead of schedule for THE FIRST TIME IN 6 YEARS!!!! I am VERY happy with how everything is coming along. But, I'm sure that we'll have some catastrophe or another before it's all said and done!! We are having our haunt on the 25th so we have even less time to finish up!!!:googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just received from pain medication from my dentist. I am a lot calmer when working on my Halloween projects. Can I place my order for next year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I haven't heard any swearing yet from my husband's man cave/workshop yet, so things must be progressing smoothly. He is, however, still bringing home stuff he thinks would be good to add to the display, so that may change shortly. I'll keep the Crown Royal handy for him.


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm swearing but for a different reason...work won't let me off on 10/31, and I was going to try to do a graveyard outside with tombstones, lights and a fog machine/chiller...guess it's not happening now, becuase I feel like if I leave my stuff out all day Friday, it will be gone...I live in a pretty decent neighborhood, but I've already had one of those big Christmas yard balloons, and 3 strings of those giant Christmas bulb ground stake lights stolen, on two consecutive Christmases. So, I'm swearing under my breath, because I'm longing for the days where you could decorate outside and not worry about low-lifes stealing your property.
Ok, I feel better now ;-) (well, a little bit, but still can't do my graveyard)


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

oh yeah. Counting days, sleepign little, drinking extra coffee. 

Why is it we do this to ourselves every year? :jol:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

wandererrob said:


> oh yeah. Counting days, sleepign little, drinking extra coffee.
> 
> Why is it we do this to ourselves every year? :jol:


All the frustration and stress is worth it.
See Why We Haunt thread.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I try not to get stressed out about it. This is the first year we're doing a yard display instead of an actual walkthrough which is a nice change of pace. No more worrying that the haunt isn't going to be worth the price of admission because, well there is no price of admission. 

I still have a lot of stuff that I'd like to do though, besides lighting and all the other essential things. I want to make a fascade in front of my garage, finish my tombstones and crosses, corpse over some of my skulls from last year, build a coffin, and make one or two standing static props to go in the graveyard. So yes, the clock is ticking and to make things worse, my dad wants to post signs the weekend before halloween to get some people down here and hopefully spread the word. Of course now I'm not sure if I want to risk getting my props stolen... again... but we'll see. 

Anyway, I made a thread about this but whatever.... It's really nice seeing all of the people drive by the house or kids riding their bikes and making all of these really good comments, if nothing else because I think the display looks like crap. but that's when you realize, people already think it looks awesome as it is. and just imagine it at night, lit up with fog. woot


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL Yeah I never swear under my breathe, I LET IT FLY!!!

I think my neighbors learned a couple new ones listening to me try and piece together the electric chair. A few more once I finally gave up on it!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh I am really cussing right about now! I haven't even got my yard stuff out> I had planned on getting everything up this week but i have been sick and now it has decided to rain for 3 damn days straight. The rain is supposed to stop tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

Spartan005 said:


> So yes, the clock is ticking and to make things worse, my dad wants to post signs the weekend before halloween to get some people down here and hopefully spread the word. Of course now I'm not sure if I want to risk getting my props stolen... again... but we'll see.


I know what you mean, my wife was in touch with he local news and they were going to come out and do a little blurb. When I found out I said absolutely not, I felt bad because she was so excited to show off our humble haunt and I burst her bubble.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Cursing now. I let my costume go until the last minute. Now it won't be all the way done. Wearable, but not finished. I'm afraid it'll look sucky. *sigh* My own damned fault. I had so little I needed to do, but couldn't get my @$$ motivated enough to get it done. Here you guys have been setting up these massive displays and planning parties and all else, and I can't even get myself ready. How humiliating. Better not happen again next year.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

@#$%ing motor stopped! Mother @#$%ing cheap @$$ PVC busted and I had to @#$%ing cut open my @#$%ing zombie to fix it! @#$%ing storms! I'm way behind god*&%$ schedule!


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

I was on schedule and doing great but now I for some reason vollunteered to make a costume for 3 other people, thankfully mines done theirs may not be lol.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been planning the haunt in my head and this year will be a trial by fire. We're putting up a "graduation type" tent. I have "ideas" on how it's all going to work, but you know how that goes. I compare this to like a rock band coming in. You set up and tear down all in the same day, only I'm not getting paid millions of dollars.. lol. Thank God the weather is supposed to cooperate. It is very frustrating though. My helpers are going to see just how hard it is to pull something like this off. 3 days and counting. Good luck everyone!!

GW


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just need to extend the walkthrough section of my display. We opened sunday and barely got anyone to come because we advertised so late, but the few people who did come complained that it was too short even though the posters said "Haunted DISPLAY"

I'm just worried that people will be dissapointed after last year, so basicallly I have to get my ass in gear


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Not today but 
I sure was Sunday and it was out loud ..dang wind


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am no longer cursing under my breath. It is currently flowing out loud and clear.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG! IT'S SNOWING HERE....big, gobby snowflakes...wet, freezing cold...I set some gravestones out while it was sleeting and got chilled to the bone. Wow. Some places around here have ten inches of snow. We are supposed to get 50 mph winds and with my Grim Reaper's shroud half frozen and soaked, he may break....I already have the glue gun warming...

d5


----------

